
New “Quad9” DNS service blocks malicious domains for everyone - guuz
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/new-quad9-dns-service-blocks-malicious-domains-for-everyone/
======
LusoTycoon
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15712744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15712744)

